# VQ40 oil filter location



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

I have a really stupid question... where is the oil filter located?

I crawled around under a 05 Pathfinder and couldn't find it. Found the oil drain plug and alternator. 

Seems like a pain to get at especially when I couldn't find it.


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

On your skid plate there is an access panel held on by 2 10mm bolts. Remove that panel and you will see the filter right on the front of the engine.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

jrex said:


> On your skid plate there is an access panel held on by 2 10mm bolts. Remove that panel and you will see the filter right on the front of the engine.


yeah that tiny little access panel in the "skid plate" is a Pita, sharp edges too so be careful.
I'm considering removing entire "skid plate" altogether.. it's not really beefy enough to protect during serious off-roading, and is just a place for dirty oil and crap to collect.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

jrex said:


> On your skid plate there is an access panel held on by 2 10mm bolts. Remove that panel and you will see the filter right on the front of the engine.


Jeez! If that's the case, better be a clean oil filter removal without the oil sliding down the side... is it?

Ummmm... another dumb question... what model number is used to replace the filters? 

Thanks!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

9E000 

And it's cleaner and easier to just take the whole skid plate off to do the oil. All you'll have to remove is 6 10mm bolts from chin finisher, 4 from the bumper, and 4 from the shid plate. It sounds like a lot but trust me it isn't. and that makes it soooo much easier to clean up and reach.


----------



## 06AgBlitzLE (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a hell of a time getting the factory filter off. I swear King Kong puts those freakin' factory filters on. Same thing with my Titan - I nearly had to destroy the filter to get it off.

The access panel is a great idea, but the edges are a little sharp. Combine that with a filter that wouldn't come off, and I came out of an oil and filter job looking like I had lost an argument with a cat.

The one cool thing the Nissan engineers did was put the little chute under the oil filter so the used oil doesn't go all over the place when you remove the filter.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

With these two filter wrenches alone, i can Easily get the oil filters off All my cars, trucks & motorcycles. Been using these two for almost 2 decades now. I don even remember where i bought 'em.


----------



## sgott17 (Oct 18, 2005)

*05 pathfinder oil change*

I have a 05 pathfinder and the location of the filter is a little weird. Why did they put a unit that is seperate from the motor to install the filter on? I can see a problem with the hoses bringing the oil in leaking over time. They look like simple rubber hoses. That drip pan for the filter doesn't work either. It still goes all over the skid plate. I do not jack my car up. I just make sure and wipe of the plate and everything around it when I am done. I had the dealership do it the last time when I had it in for a warranty recall done on the VDC. They did a crappy job of cleaning up under there. There was oil dripping from everywhere. 

Also, is there a factory transmission cooler???

I do see the little cooling unit in the front of the vehicle. Is that the transmission or the engine oil? Does the pathfinder have an engine oil cooler?


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

sgott17 said:


> ..is there a factory transmission cooler??? .. Does the pathfinder have an engine oil cooler?


'05 Pathfinder has BOTH engine oil cooler and transmission oil cooler. Nice to have for towing. That's the reason why oil filter is located where it is w/ extra hoses.

Yeah that "skid plate" is annoying.. my old oil just collects on top of it.


----------

